# hasegawa cutting board



## gogogo545 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi
I wonder if anybody have tried a hasegawa cutting board. 
How is it compared to other cutting board made of wood or plastic?
At lastly do anybody know a retailer in Europe?


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 4, 2019)

I bought 2 from a local knife shop awhile back. I am really quite pleased with it. From my usage, it doesn't seem to dull the edges nearly as fast as plastic cutting boards.

That being said, there are 2 things to note. The board stains quickly and isn't very easy to clean up. Also, the board can warp if you place uneven pressure on it for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## gogogo545 (Jan 4, 2019)

Froztitanz said:


> I bought 2 from a local knife shop awhile back. I am really quite pleased with it. From my usage, it doesn't seem to dull the edges nearly as fast as plastic cutting boards.
> 
> That being said, there are 2 things to note. The board stains quickly and isn't very easy to clean up. Also, the board can warp if you place uneven pressure on it for prolonged periods of time.




How bad dose it warp? (How big are ur boards), I'm may get the 80cm,30cm 
Dose it stain easier than wood board and how easy is the cleaning?
I have seen on some sites they have hasegawa cutting board scrapper that will help with the cleaning, do u have any experience with that product?


----------



## Zweber12 (Jan 4, 2019)

I have 3, will buy more soon, love them!


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 4, 2019)

gogogo545 said:


> How bad dose it warp? (How big are ur boards), I'm may get the 80cm,30cm
> Dose it stain easier than wood board and how easy is the cleaning?
> I have seen on some sites they have hasegawa cutting board scrapper that will help with the cleaning, do u have any experience with that product?



Can't remember off hand... 40+cm by about 30cm if I'm not mistaken.

I think it stains easier than wood, but that could be due to the fact that it is mono-coloured (no wood striations/grains, etc) , which makes it more visible.

I have not bought the scraper, but I was told by the staff of the shop that using sandpaper yields the same results.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

I looked seriously at the Hasegawa, but went with the Hi-Soft from Yoshihiro instead and am quite happy.


----------



## gogogo545 (Jan 5, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I looked seriously at the Hasegawa, but went with the Hi-Soft from Yoshihiro instead and am quite happy.



I have thought about it too


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm trying to remember why I decided on the Hi-Soft instead. I think it boiled down to size--the Hi-Soft would fit in my cabinet, but the Hasegawa was either way smaller than I wanted or was a little too big to fit. I doubt you can go wrong with either.


----------



## gogogo545 (Jan 5, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I'm trying to remember why I decided on the Hi-Soft instead. I think it boiled down to size--the Hi-Soft would fit in my cabinet, but the Hasegawa was either way smaller than I wanted or was a little too big to fit. I doubt you can go wrong with either.



For me the size is not an issue ( thinking of buying in 2 sizes). Done too much research on cutting boards 
Found anothe promising board, asahi cutting board. So I started another thread to see which one is the better option.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

Asahi was on my list as well. Getting one in the US seemed problematic, so went with Hi-Soft instead.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh, and I can relate to excessive research!


----------



## gogogo545 (Jan 5, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Oh, and I can relate to excessive research!


The struggle is real!


----------



## Eitan78 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have been using Hasegawa board for 2 years now and it is absolutely fantastic.
The big boards for commercial kitchens and the smaller one at home. Very well made great for edge retention and very easy to clean and maintain. Much lighter in weight too from other stuff in the market.
Highly recommend!


----------



## Michi (Aug 27, 2019)

I have one of the thin 5 mm ones, to sit on top of my normal board when I cut proteins. Works well. It's light enough to easily wash in the sink and stores away out of sight without taking up a lot of room.


----------



## Zweber12 (Aug 28, 2019)

I have three boards myself, just like Eitan, absolutely love them; I can definitely recommend. For European retailer, type"hasegawa sushi robots" in google and you will find the link.


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 28, 2019)

I know knives and stones carries them in Australia, I love mine


----------



## KO88 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi, is there any place in EU to buy it? Iˇve found only sushi-robots.eu and they just do not resond...


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 29, 2019)

I was looking in EU too. Decided to order from amazon japan, with shipping and vat still cheaper than from EU in my case....


----------



## gogogo545 (Aug 29, 2019)

IsoJ said:


> I was looking in EU too. Decided to order from amazon japan, with shipping and vat still cheaper than from EU in my case....


Really!?
Can u pm me the link?


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 29, 2019)

gogogo545 said:


> Really!?
> Can u pm me the link?



There are quite a lot different styles and sizes.I put several different in my cart and when the prizes dropped, I made the purchase. I don’t know what size are you looking but here is link, or just put ハセガワ まな板 in the search field and start scrolling....

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ハセガワ-調理用まな...rds=ハセガワ+まな板&qid=1567084343&s=gateway&sr=8-15


----------



## QCDawg (Aug 29, 2019)

Eitan78 said:


> I have been using Hasegawa board for 2 years now and it is absolutely fantastic.
> The big boards for commercial kitchens and the smaller one at home. Very well made great for edge retention and very easy to clean and maintain. Much lighter in weight too from other stuff in the market.
> Highly recommend!
> 
> ...



It really matches the granite on the counter beautifully!


----------



## Tanalasta (Aug 29, 2019)

Knives and stones. Thanks love kind. Easy to clean, well made. Sturdy and just ordered a second!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 29, 2019)

Simply the best. Have two. Adore. 
Got them from KNS as well.


----------



## F-Flash (Sep 8, 2019)

https://www.hiomakivi.fi/category/25/hasegawa

Found out that you can get them in EU! And from Finland to boot!

Instantly ordered one, I'm so happy. Been looking for them for few years.


----------



## gogogo545 (Sep 8, 2019)

Me too! This made my day!!!


----------

